# Proper Vostok Springbars



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Appreciate that there was a recent thread on the topic of Vostok spring bars here, but looking at maybe needing a set or two myself now - eyeing up another acquisition which will need a new set.

From what I've read a good option is a set of heavy duty or double flange at 1.78mm thick - but of course I'd much prefer to get the real deal. Short of getting Victor to sort me out, any other suggestions?

Another thing seemed to intrigue me, have Vostok bars changed from the Boctok Amphibia of Soviet production to the current Vostok Russia?

cheers chaps.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

howie77 said:


> Appreciate that there was a recent thread on the topic of Vostok spring bars here, but looking at maybe needing a set or two myself now - eyeing up another acquisition which will need a new set.
> 
> From what I've read a good option is a set of heavy duty or double flange at 1.78mm thick - but of course I'd much prefer to get the real deal. Short of getting Victor to sort me out, any other suggestions?
> 
> ...


The original bars have no flange and can be difficult to retract sometimes, depending on the tool used and the type of strap or bracelet. A bar with any sort of flange is a good idea. Try to get a spring bar with a large enough tip to fill the mounting hole in the lug, often standard bars have a bit smaller tip.

Later,

William


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate that there was a recent thread on the topic of Vostok spring bars here, but looking at maybe needing a set or two myself now - eyeing up another acquisition which will need a new set.
> ...


Cheers William - looking at your other post that would be a tip of .7mm up to say .8mm. Might go have a quick compare of my CCCP and Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ Amphibias on that note.

At least not the behemoth that is the 1.1mm* of Seiko's spring bars, but just as sturdy I am led to believe.

* edit to add 1.1mm tip, just to clarify..


----------

